# Black Market Auktionshaus



## Midnightboy (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute habt ihr schon von diesem neuen Auctionshaus gelesen?
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe versteigern NPCs aus Wow Pets,Mounts,Rüstungen an Spieler
z.B. Alars Asche

Was sagt ihr dazu? Ich Persönlich finde das nicht so schlecht für Leute die wenig Dropluck haben wie meine Wehnigkeit 

Mfg Midi


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2012)

Am Ende werden noch die AQ Mounts dort verkauf dann lach ich aber hart


----------



## Masouk (14. Mai 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute habt ihr schon von diesem neuen Auctionshaus gelesen?


Gibt's auch 'ne Quelle dazu?


----------



## Fittichklopfer (14. Mai 2012)

angeblich auch das alte t3 aus naxx-.- find ich nicht gut, die items werden dann locker ab 500k+ weggehen... also echt nur was für extrem reiche chars die nicht mehr wissen wohin vor lauter gold^^


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2012)

Masouk schrieb:


> Gibt's auch 'ne Quelle dazu?



Google?

-> http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/ ersten beiden beiträge


----------



## Fittichklopfer (14. Mai 2012)

Masouk schrieb:


> Gibt's auch 'ne Quelle dazu?




jop guckst du hier^^ http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/


----------



## Philistyne (14. Mai 2012)

Ich find die Idee ganz gut ausgeklügelt von Blizz. Hoffe das sie dann auch die Mounts aus alten Instanzen bringen wie zB. das Todesstreitroß von Baron Totenschwur oder das Mount aus Kara oder das vom Kopflosen Reiter. Solche Sachen eben wo man gefühlte tausende Male durch die Instanz gefarmt ist und hat die Items heute noch nicht.


----------



## Fittichklopfer (14. Mai 2012)

lieber geh ich nochmal gefühlte tausend mal durch die inzen als mir soetwas zu kaufen... freue mich über nen drop deutlich mehr als wenn ich es kaufe.


----------



## Midnightboy (14. Mai 2012)

Naja das wäre dann eine legale Goldsenkung aber ich finde das nicht schlecht.Wäre nice wenn die Aq drohe ,die schwarze,der alte za bär oder die zg mounts im Ah zu finden wären.
So ein Auctionshaus wo man einfach mal alle paar Tage reinschaut um spezielle Sache zu ersteigern ist ne gute Sache.

mfg midi


----------



## Taurenkuuh (14. Mai 2012)

Also ich persönlich finds extrem geil. Freu mich drauf und hoffe, dass es dann noch mehr Items dort zu kaufen gibt, als in dem einen Screen auf mmochamp gezeigt werden. 

Und an die Leute, die herumnörgeln, dass seltene Dinge wie Alars Asche dann für jeden erreichbar sind: 
1) wird es aus aktueller Sicht so sein, dass diese Items nur selten im Schwarzmarkt sein werden und
2) sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen "im Schwarzmarkt kaufen" und "Suche Leute für FdS, Mount locked, bei drop bekommt jeder 50k"

Und was die Preise angeht: da in der heutigen Zeit sogut wie alle mit 6-stelligen Gold Beträgen herumlaufen, find ich es gut, dass Blizz mit dem Schwarzmarkt versucht, einen Teil dieser hohen Summen "einzuziehen".


----------



## puzzelmörder (14. Mai 2012)

Finds ne nette Sache um Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen.

Der Anspruch die Mounts ingame noch zu bekommen ist quasi eh nicht vorhanden da es ausser Droppluck und Würfelluck nichts weiter bedarf wenn man das Zeug mit 85 farmen will. 

Wenn ich mich an die Rabenfürstruns erinner wird mir ganz schlecht. Mit meinem Druiden über 200 mal drin seit BC und nie gesehen und dann bekommt nen Gildenmate das Teil bei seinem ersten run nach der Öffnung. xD
Hach waren das noch Zeiten. xD


----------



## Midnightboy (14. Mai 2012)

Rabenfürst den hab ich letztens bekommen, oh blizzard danke das ich diese ********* Inni nicht mehr besuchen muss  
Manche Mounts zu farmen ist schlicht Charquälerei.


----------



## Remaire (14. Mai 2012)

Reicht es Blizzard nicht schon genug von WoW kaputt gemacht zu haben?


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Reicht es Blizzard nicht schon genug von WoW kaputt gemacht zu haben?



Was genau wird "kaputt gemacht", wenn du ca. 200.000 Gold für al'ars Asche ausgeben musst um ihn zu bekommen und dann möglicherweise noch überboten wirst von einem anderen Spieler?


----------



## Midnightboy (14. Mai 2012)

Definiere "Kaputt"


----------



## Remaire (14. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was genau wird "kaputt gemacht", wenn du ca. 200.000 Gold für al'ars Asche ausgeben musst um ihn zu bekommen und dann möglicherweise noch überboten wirst von einem anderen Spieler?



Es gibt so viele möglichkeiten schnell an Gold ranzukommen und ich weiß noch früher (TBC) war jemand was besonderes wenn er Al'ars Asche besaß oder eines der anderen tollen und seltenen Mounts und wenn dann auch noch das letzte besondere genommen wird fänd ich das einfach nur naja. Fürn A.



Midnightboy schrieb:


> Definiere "Kaputt"



Kaputt = Sch..ß Gelegenheitsspielerschiene


----------



## BoP78 (14. Mai 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele möglichkeiten schnell an Gold ranzukommen und ich weiß noch früher (TBC) war jemand was besonderes wenn er Al'ars Asche besaß oder eines der anderen tollen und seltenen Mounts und wenn dann auch noch das letzte besondere genommen wird fänd ich das einfach nur naja. Fürn A.



Soso - man war also etwas Besonderes wenn man ein paar bestimmte Pixel "besaß"...
Also sich über sowas zu definieren finde ich schon arm.
Ich will ein bestimmtes Mount weil es mir gefällt und nicht weil ich damit evtl. jemand anderem gefalle.


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele möglichkeiten schnell an Gold ranzukommen und ich weiß noch früher (TBC) war jemand was besonderes wenn er Al'ars Asche besaß oder eines der anderen tollen und seltenen Mounts und wenn dann auch noch das letzte besondere genommen wird fänd ich das einfach nur naja. Fürn A.



Verabschiede dich davon, vor anderen aufgrund von alten Titeln oder Mounts (die noch dazu Zufallsdrops sind und trotzdem heute von jedem gefarmt werden können) "angeben" zu können, dieses Konzept ist seit WotLk obsolet - einzig "aktuelle" Erfolge haben "Wert", mit dem nächsten Raidtier ist das aber auch wieder Schnee von gestern


----------



## improwars (14. Mai 2012)

Finde ich erstmal ne geile Sache... nur soviel Knatter hab ich eigentlich nicht um da mitbieten zu können  

Würde mich freuen das Karamount da mal drin zu sehen, renne da schon seit 4 Jahren!!! so gut wie jede ID mit zwei Chars rein und nie ist es gedropt. 

Anderseits sehe ich das auch wie, Fittichklopfer ,das ich mich über einen drop vieeel mehr freuen würde wie es zu kaufen...ersteigern weiß ich ned genau.... freu mich ja auch wenn ich was bei ebay ersteigere 

Naja mal schauen wenns kommt wie es abgeht aber Alars Asche oder so interessiert mich ganich... ist ganix besonderes mehr. Haben das mit dem Mounts aus Feuerlande und mit dem Gildenmount (BdZ,Pechschwing. und Td4W) kaputt gemacht!!

Schwarzer Proto aus Naxx Erfolgen wäre der Hammer


----------



## Figetftw! (14. Mai 2012)

Und das Datum wann sie erreicht wurden  auch wenn das im Prinzip keinen juckt weil es ja im Endeffekt das gleiche bleibt^^


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Verabschiede dich davon, vor anderen aufgrund von alten Titeln oder Mounts (die noch dazu Zufallsdrops sind und trotzdem heute von jedem gefarmt werden können) "angeben" zu können


Das mag ja sein, aber trotzdem muss ich Remaire zustimmen. Es muss ja nicht automatisch der "Poser-Aspekt" sein, den man damit in Verbindung bringt. Aber zumindest für mich hatte es immer etwas Besonderes, jemanden bspw. auf Alar's Asche oder Onyxias Mount rumfliegen zu sehen. Weil ich wusste "Mensch, da hat jemand mal Glück gehabt". Teilweise hat mich das selbst angestachelt, doch wieder mal einen Versuch zu wagen. Jetzt muss man mutmaßen, dass derjenige einfach nur (zu-)viel Gold aufm Konto hat. Oder man spart einfach selbst. Spannung obs heute droppt oder nicht? Schnee von gestern.

Natürlich, die Dinge bieten keinerlei spielerische Vorteile und darum gehts auch nicht. Aber ein weiteres Stück jenes "Mystischen", was die Dropp-Mounts immer umgab (ich hoffe es ist klar wie es gemeint ist), geht verloren und es ist ein Sinnbild der Richtung, die WoW immer weiter einschlägt... jeder MUSS alles haben und erreichen können. Was war es für ein Glücksgefühl, zum ersten Mal den weißen Falkenschreiter zu sehen. Wie bin ich bald vom Stuhl gefallen vor Freude, nach dutzenden Farmruns endlich seiner habhaft geworden zu sein. Ich saß wirklich einsam vorm Rechner und hab laut gejubelt. Oder das Pferd von Atumen. Oder das Streitross aus Stratholme. Oder der blaue Proto. Oder oder oder.

Ja klar, jetzt wird gleich das Argument angeführt dass Farmruns aus der Mode sind, nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Heutzutage erwartet der moderne WoW-Spieler, kurz einzuloggen, den Dropp nach Betreten der Instanz vorzufinden und wieder auszuloggen, das ist Zeitgeist. Oder er möge gewünschtes Item eben für tausende Gold käuflich erwerben können. Schöne neue Welt. Und dass ich diesen Marktplatz ja ignorieren kann. Ja sicher kann ich (und werde ich). Aber gefallen muss er mir deshalb noch lange nicht.

Ich hab alles klaglos mitgemacht. Dungeonfinder. LfR. Hab Blizz sogar meist noch verteidigt gegen Kritik. Mich über die meisten Ankündigungen gefreut. Beim Anblick dieser News aber denk ich: Ich glaub ich bin langsam zu alt(-modisch) für dieses Spiel.


----------



## Midnightboy (14. Mai 2012)

Ich find es Super wenn nicht mehr erreichbare Mounts so wieder den Weg ins Spiel finden. Ich zumindest hatte/habe nie die Chance gehabt an diese Mounts zu kommen da ich nie eine gute "Raidgilde" hatte. 
Freue mich auf dieses Feature. Endlich eine Sinnvolle Methode das Gold zu investieren


----------



## Figetftw! (14. Mai 2012)

wahrscheinlich werden aber entfernte mounts dort nicht auftauchen


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (14. Mai 2012)

als alli auf aegwynn lässt mich das alles ziemlich kalt da in stormwind so gut wie jedes mount vertreten ist und wenn man sich in die lüfte erhebt kann man gut und gerne 5 mal oder öfter alars asche zum richtigen zeitpunkt sehen, mal ganz abgesehen von den unzähligen andren rare mount ^^ 

über nen drop freu ich mich zwar auch mehr aber gut wers gold hat und die auktion gewinnt freut sich sicher auch also was solls ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, es geht nicht um irgendein sinnfreies Gepose. Aber bisher war immer klar auf welchem Wege betreffende Mounts erlangt wurden. Alle diese Spieler auf Aegwynn und sonstwo haben die betreffenden Instanzen besucht, um jene Tiere zu erhalten. Der eine mit weniger, der andere mit (wesentlich mehr) Versuchen. Manch einer mag seit all den Jahren immer noch hinter dem einen oder anderen her sein. Und wenn er/ sie es bekommt ist die Freude grenzenlos - zumindest geht es mir so. Ins AH rennen, eine Summe auf ein Vieh bieten und eventuell gewinnen... wirklich spannend.

Blizzard hatte bisher einige recht gute Ideen, um etwas Gold aus dem Spiel zu bekommen. Sei es das schnelle fliegen mit BC oder der Chopper/ das Tundramammut mit WotLK. In Cata gibt es wenigstens die Phiole der Sande. Aber dieser Kokolores mit dem Marktplatz... einfallsreich ist anders. Zumal es das Grundproblem nicht löst: Arm bleibt arm, reich wird auch dann noch reich bleiben. Der Juwe, der täglich/ wöchentlich tausende Gold im AH erwirtschaftet, wird dies auch weiter tun. Höchstens die Einführung einer Mechanik dass man die Sockelsteine aus dem Gegenstand wieder entfernen könnte, würde diesen Umstand etwas abmildern und dem ambitionierten Twinker ohne großes Vermögen einiges an Kosten ersparen. Bei Glyphen wurde dies ja schon ganz gut umgesetzt, allerdings zum Leidwesen der Ischriftler. Über solche Ursachen sollte sich mal eher Gedanken gemacht werden.

Edit: Hier ist die Diskussion im offiziellen Forum. Dort wird schon kräftig überlegt, wie man die Preise möglichst effektiv nach oben treiben kann, um "Wenigverdienern" so richtig in die Suppe zu spucken. Gemütlicher Marktplatz-Abend mit ebay-Flair? Wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## Teena (14. Mai 2012)

Ob wirklich damit die Gold-Inflation gedrückt werden kann, glaube ich nicht. Die Auction wird ja auch nicht jeder der teilnimmt gewinnen, somit wird es immer nur ein paar wenige Chars geben, die dann etwas weniger Gold in der Tasche haben. 

Es ist aber eine schöne"zusätzliche" Möglichkeit endlich an die seltenen und begehrten Reittiere und Haustiere zu kommen. Es eröffnet halt eine zweite schiene über das Gold. 

Der Aufwand wird sicherlich nicht vergleichbar sein, wie beim farmen eines 0.1% Mounts, aber dennoch für einige Spieler eine Herausforderung so viel Gold wie "nötig" zu erwirtschaften.


----------



## iliketurtles (14. Mai 2012)

Ich denke dass der Aufwand Alars Asche zu farmen mit dem zu vergleichen ist das Gold zu erwirtschaften.

Mal ehrlich, für Kael braucht man mit zwei Spielern inklusive Trash nicht mal ne Stunde. 
Abgesehen davon dass man Kael schon solo machen kann. Wird mit Pandaria sicher nicht schwerer


----------



## Torode (14. Mai 2012)

Also um ehrlich zu sein freu ich mich wie ein Kleinkind darauf, Mounts (egal welche!) sind im Endeffekt eh nichts besonderes mehr, die allgemeine Einbildung die herrscht, man hätte Skill, würde Leute deswegen bewundern, usw. ist nonsense hab mit meinem DK Alar nach 10 (?) IDs erfarmt, davon 3 IDs solo, wo es auch schlussendlich gedroped ist. 
Es ist ok wenn es auch andere haben, meinetwegen sogar beim ersten Mal, ich beneide niemanden um Mounts zumal die in WoW kaum was besonderes sind, jedes Mount, dass aktuell im Spiel ist, hat das Modell eines anderen Mounts, sei es das tatsächlich seltene Experiment XYZ von Ultraxion, was eh nur häßlich pink ist, (Bronzedrachemodell aus HdZ4 oder auch EoE) oder Invincible (später quasi übernommen vom Jahrespassmount nur ummodellierte Flügel). Das Leute aus Lapalien einen Elefanten machen ist echt beschämend. *Man muss auch jönne' könne'!*
Außerdem, die Leute, die meinen sie müssten sich vor dem Kopf gestoßen fühlen, weil sie ja ein ach so wertvolles Mount erfarmt haben, wofür sie Äonen brauchten...... was hindert diese Leute daran ein anderes Mount zu kaufen in dem AH? Gold macht man wie Heu, erst selbst durch das AH auf Blackrock NUR durch Verzauberungskunst in 2 Wochen 100 k Gold gemacht, wo liegt also das Problem?


----------



## Natar (15. Mai 2012)

herrlich aber genau das ist halt die forderung

man will t3 stil, bekommt t7.5 --> nicht genug
man will za bären, man bekommt ihn in verwaschener farbe - nicht genug

 unglaublich 

mami mami, hab nich genug gold, uuh macht billiger


----------



## leckaeis (16. Mai 2012)

Euch ist bewusst, dass es auch vom Glück abhängig, ist, dass z.B. Al'ars Asche angeboten wird? 
Das Ding kann man da nicht Palettenweise kaufen, sondern ist alle paar Monate mal zu haben.

Ob ich jetzt Dropglück oder AH-Glück hab, ist unterm Strich nur Haarspalterei der "WoWwirdkacke"-Fraktion.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

Ich würde das nur für jene Items befürworten, die man nicht regulär erspielen kann:

a) Die Mounts und Pets für Echtgeld und
b) die Dinge aus dem Kartenspiel wie den schwarzen Bären ohne Rüstung, das Schaukelpferdchen, Spektraltiger etc.
c) exklusive Schwarzmarkt-AH-Items

So käme man für Gold an Dinge, die man sonst tatsächlich kaufen müsste.

Ob man mit einem solchen AH allerdings nicht den untersagten Goldkauf ankurbeln würde, ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte - aber eventuell will Blizzard genau da hin, um in Zukunft selbst Gold etc. anbieten zu können. Die Ausrede haben sie ja schon bei Diablo 3 gefunden: Wenn wir den Verkauf gegen Geld nicht verhindern können, dann wollen wir eine "legale" Plattform anbieten (sprich: Kapitulation vor jenen Dingen, die sie eigentlich seit Jahr und Tag angeblich verhindern wollen). Genauso können sie auch beim Goldkauf argumentieren.

Gegen das Anbieten von seltenen Dropmounts etc. spricht für mich, daß damit ein weiterer "Timesink" eliminiert wird. Ich habe z. B. etliche "Baron-Runs" hinter mich gebracht, ohne das Mount zu bekommen. Mehr Glück hatte ich beim Falkenschreiter als auch beim Rabenfürsten (letzterer ist gleich zweimal in einer Woche bei zwei Chars gefallen - allerdings war ich auch fast ein Jahr lang auf der Jagd danach). 
Das sind Erfolge, die man sich persönlich setzt und bei Erreichen abstreicht - solche Timesinks herauszunehmen halte ich für den falschen Weg, weil dann auch schneller die Übersättigung eintritt.


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (17. Mai 2012)

Also ich Persönlich finde die Idee im eigendlichen sinne garnicht so schlecht. Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich das der oder die Personen,die nicht so viel zeit haben(Familie,Beruf) doch durch solche sachen erst recht in die Arme der Goldseller getrieben werden. Denn wer kaum Zeit hat zum Raiden oder Inis hat der wird woll auch kaum Zeit haben zu Farmen. Es ist ja schon klar das solche Rar mops und pets da nicht wie am Fließband drin stehn werden, aber wenn sie drin sind seh ich das eher ein spieler der mehr Zeit hat zum Farmen hat(mehr Gold) höhere chancen hat das Höchst gebot zuhalten als einer mit weniger Zeit. Ergo wird der mit weniger Zeit warscheinlich zum Goldseller seines Vertrauens hin gehn und Gold Kaufen. Denn was kosten den momentan 10k Gold? Also bei uns werden die so um die 4Euros angeboten(schreiben die seller Immer in die Handelschats bei uns). Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen das die Goldpreise wieder steigen könnten durch Blizz(sollte das so sein kommt mir der ein oder andere verdacht auf/oder frage). Im ganzen zusammen würde ich sagen ist die Idee nicht schlecht aber noch nicht so ausgereift(ist ja noch die Beta man weiß ja nie^^).


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Mai 2012)

Wer keine Zeit zum Spielen hat, wird also automatisch zum Betrüger?

Ich kann dir versichern, daß bei weitem nicht alle Menschen so anspruchslos an sich selbst sind. 

Überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen find ich schon arg grenzwertig.


----------



## Elektron1 (18. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> ... - allerdings war ich auch fast ein Jahr lang auf der Jagd danach).
> Das sind Erfolge, die man sich persönlich setzt und bei Erreichen abstreicht - solche Timesinks herauszunehmen halte ich für den falschen Weg, weil dann auch schneller die Übersättigung eintritt.



/sign

Aus meiner Sicht ist es sowieso beachtlich, so viele Spieler über weit mehr als 7 Jahre an der Stange zu halten. Wer rennt schon jeden zweiten Tag zu McD und dass über 7Jahre lang :-). Auf der anderen Seite sind Veränderungen prinzipiell auch gut - der neue Schwarzmarkt wird aber das Accounthacking uU wieder anheizen... DAS stört mich bei Weitem mehr


----------



## Teena (18. Mai 2012)

Es wird auf jeden Fall interessant wie sich die Spieler dabei gegenseitig überbieten werden ;-) Das hat schon Casino-Charakter mit dem Gold-zocken, viele werden bestimmt mehr ausgeben als die Dinger Wert sind...


----------



## Seleno (18. Mai 2012)

Ich find die idee an und für sich nicht schlecht, dann sollte aber bitte auch irgendwie kenntlich gemacht werden das diejenigen sich das entsprechende Mount nicht regulär mit viel Aufwand gefarmt/erarbeitet haben sondern im AH gekauft haben.


----------



## cataboom (18. Mai 2012)

Black Market Auktionshaus

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Auctionshaus [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Deutsch oder Englisch ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.....[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hach nehmen wir Denglisch.[/font]


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (20. Mai 2012)

Wer keine Zeit zum Spielen hat, wird also automatisch zum Betrüger?

Ich kann dir versichern, daß bei weitem nicht alle Menschen so anspruchslos an sich selbst sind. 

Überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen find ich schon arg grenzwertig.



Sorry wenn Du dich angesprochen gefühlt haben solltest, aber Ich habe nicht gesagt das ALLE es so machen. Und wenn jemand momentan nicht viel Zeit hat zum Inis machen oder gar Raiden,dann hat er auch keine Zeit zu farmen. Also wird es um seine Goldvorräte auch nicht so optimal gestellt sein(Ich kenn das,wo ich krank war, ist mein Gold auch schneller angestiegen als wenn ich Arbeiten geh). Also sorry nochmal solltest Du dich Direkt Angesprochen gefühlt haben, das hab ich nicht gewollt.


----------



## Kyrador (21. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Ich find die idee an und für sich nicht schlecht, dann sollte aber bitte auch irgendwie kenntlich gemacht werden das diejenigen sich das entsprechende Mount nicht regulär mit viel Aufwand gefarmt/erarbeitet haben sondern im AH gekauft haben.



Oh ja, viel Aufwand... moment, ich bin mit meiner Kriegerin - als ich in ICC für zwei Bosse mal ausgesetzt habe - das erste Mal nach Zul'Gurub und habe gleich den Raptor bekommen. Oh ja, das war ne Menge Aufwand 
Es soll auch Leute geben, die haben Mounts bekommen, weil sie den Ruf zu den Waffen mit ihrem Tank-Twink gemacht haben und den Beutel dann an ihren Main geschickt haben... war auch viel Aufwand


----------



## garak111 (21. Mai 2012)

Nunja, es gibt auch Leute, die einen "Sechser" im Lotto hatten oder die zum dritten mal vom Blitz getroffen wurden. Einer braucht einen Run für sein gewünschtes Mount, der andere verzweifelt nach dem 100 mal. Glück und Pech. Und nun soll das Schwazmarkt-AH kommen. Ein Pet, auf das der ganze Server bieten kann. Wieviel kostet Alars Asche oder Unbesiegbar oder oder. Und noch viel Wichtiger: Wer gibt das letzte Gebot zur allerletzten Sekunde ab? Hilft es überhaupt Gold von einem Seller zu kaufen? Und wieviel? Und wann kommt endlich "MEIN" ersehnte Mount ins Sch-AH? Und hab ich das Glück für den entscheidenden Klick? Verdammt viele Fragezeichen.
Das Sch-AH interessiert mich als WOW´ler genausoviel wie verschüttete Milch aufm Bauernhof. Für den Großteil der community ist es wie der Neckermann-Katalog, versendet in einem Dritte-Welt-Land. Toll, aber unerreichbar.
Fazit: "Überflüssig"


----------



## Seleno (21. Mai 2012)

> Oh ja, viel Aufwand... moment, ich bin mit meiner Kriegerin - als ich in ICC für zwei Bosse mal ausgesetzt habe - das erste Mal nach Zul'Gurub und habe gleich den Raptor bekommen. Oh ja, das war ne Menge
> 
> 
> Es soll auch Leute geben, die haben Mounts bekommen, weil sie den Ruf zu den Waffen mit ihrem Tank-Twink gemacht haben und den Beutel dann an ihren Main geschickt haben... war auch viel Aufwand




Das ist kein vergleich, du hattest Glück mehr nicht, andere - wie ich z.B. - sind 100te Male da rein und haben ihn dann erst bekommen. Auch das mit dem tankbeutel ist stuss, der wurde erst mit Cata eingeführt (und auch da ist die droprate gering genug und nicht jeder hat so viel glück wie du vieleicht, die einführung war trotzdem ein fehler mMn...), vorher war es genug Aufwand die Mounts zu bekommen, viele haben sich die Mounts  schon hart erarbeitet als der content noch aktuell war, schonmal daran gedacht? Und ja da war es viel Aufwand. 

Schlimm genug das jetzt so gut wie jeder Depp mit 5 min Zeit fast alle Mounts erreichen kann, dadurch gibt es ingame nichts was wirklich noch selten ist, mit ein grund warum WoW immer mehr Spieler verliert da nichts was man irgendwie erreicht nicht schon vorher zig andere spieler auch erreicht haben dadurch fehlt der anreiz etwas zu erreichen....da frage ich mich doch warum soll ich mich noch durch zig inis, dailies oder erfolge quälen wenn ich mit dem nächsten addon eh alles in die Poperze gedrückt bekomme oder noch schlimmer mir mit RL Geld per Goldkauf alles erkaufen könnte, das ist für mich der falsche weg um Spieler weiterhin langfristig zu binden.


----------



## garak111 (21. Mai 2012)

@ Seleno:

Ich weis nicht, wie man in 5 Minuten Mimirons Kopf oder Unbesiegbar bekommen kann oder meinste den Rabenfürst? Ich glaube die echten "rare" Mounts, die, die man nur in einer Gruppe bei einer Droppchance von 0,1% erfarmen kann, sind immer noch die begehrtesten Mounts am Server; *wenn man damit posen will*. Rabenfürst oder ähnliche allerwelts Mounts sieht man heute wie Greifen oder Drachen, einfach an jeder Ecke. 
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass WOW wegen dem Sch-AH zahlendes Publikum verlieren wird. Warum auch: Wenn interesiert es überhaupt, was mein Nebenmann/-frau in WOW zum fliegen/reiten/posen benutzt. An alle möglichen Poser: überbietet euch im SCH-AH, kauft Gold und treibt damit die Preise in die Höhe, lasst euch in SW/OG bewundern. Ich werde einfach weiter WOW spielen.


----------



## Kyrador (21. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Das ist kein vergleich, du hattest Glück mehr nicht, andere - wie ich z.B. - sind 100te Male da rein und haben ihn dann erst bekommen. Auch das mit dem tankbeutel ist stuss, der wurde erst mit Cata eingeführt (und auch da ist die droprate gering genug und nicht jeder hat so viel glück wie du vieleicht, die einführung war trotzdem ein fehler mMn...), vorher war es genug Aufwand die Mounts zu bekommen, viele haben sich die Mounts schon hart erarbeitet als der content noch aktuell war, schonmal daran gedacht? Und ja da war es viel Aufwand.
> 
> Schlimm genug das jetzt so gut wie jeder Depp mit 5 min Zeit fast alle Mounts erreichen kann, dadurch gibt es ingame nichts was wirklich noch selten ist, mit ein grund warum WoW immer mehr Spieler verliert da nichts was man irgendwie erreicht nicht schon vorher zig andere spieler auch erreicht haben dadurch fehlt der anreiz etwas zu erreichen....da frage ich mich doch warum soll ich mich noch durch zig inis, dailies oder erfolge quälen wenn ich mit dem nächsten addon eh alles in die Poperze gedrückt bekomme oder noch schlimmer mir mit RL Geld per Goldkauf alles erkaufen könnte, das ist für mich der falsche weg um Spieler weiterhin langfristig zu binden.



[ ] meinen Post verstanden

Gerade jemand wie du, der vom Pech verfolgt ist, sollte doch das Schwarzmarkt-AH begrüßen, denn dort musst du "nur" genug Gold erfarmen, um dein Mount zu bekommen, falls es denn mal dort zu finden ist.
Ein Spiel sollte nicht zuviel vom Glück oder Pech leben. Wenn man gut spielt, sollte man belohnt werden. Belohnt zu werden, weil man Glück hatte... naja, wer das toll findet (ich persönlich nicht)? Ich fand das jetzt nicht gerade episch, als ich den ZG-Raptor bekommen habe (den ich - obwohl er mein einziges wirkliches Glücksmount ist - quasi nicht nutze, liegt aber auch daran, weil mir die Wölfe der Orks einfach zu gut gefallen  ). Da sind die Mounts aus den Metaerfolgen reizvoller, weil man darauf hinspielen kann (okay, mit Level 90 dann die ICC-Mounts farmen, ist sicher auch nicht mehr spannend, aber immer noch besser als rein aufs Glück zu hoffen).
Ich hatte übrigens noch kein Mount im Tank-Beutel, aber danke, dass du an mich geglaubt hast


----------



## Midnightboy (21. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Schlimm genug das jetzt so gut wie jeder Depp mit 5 min Zeit fast alle Mounts erreichen kann



Komm das will ich sehen 5 Mins Zeit alle Mounts zu holen wenn du das schaffst kriegst 1 Mille G  Sagen wir nur das Unbesiegbar + Mimirons Head wills ja fair machen.

xD


----------



## Seleno (21. Mai 2012)

Wers net verstanden hat: Die 5 min waren sinnbildlich gemeint um zu verdeutlichen das es heute zu einfach ist seltene Mounts zu bekommen °___° Und auch an Unbesiegbar+Mimirons Kopf kommt man mit heutigem Equip wesentlich einfacher ran als zu Zeiten in denen der Content aktuell war...



> wenn du das schaffst kriegst 1 Mille G



Was soll ich mit 1000g ?


----------



## Xiin (21. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Schlimm genug das jetzt so gut wie jeder Depp mit 5 min Zeit fast alle Mounts erreichen kann, dadurch gibt es ingame nichts was wirklich noch selten ist, mit ein grund warum WoW immer mehr Spieler verliert da nichts was man irgendwie erreicht nicht schon vorher zig andere spieler auch erreicht haben dadurch fehlt der anreiz etwas zu erreichen....da frage ich mich doch warum soll ich mich noch durch zig inis, dailies oder erfolge quälen wenn ich mit dem nächsten addon eh alles in die Poperze gedrückt bekomme



Typpisches Gelaber eines Vollnerds der es nötig hat mit seinen mounts zu posen.
btw wer sich in einem Spiel quält nur um posen zu können ist einfach nur bemittleidenswert.

Zum Glück richtet sich Blizzard nichtmehr nach solchen Leuten sondern nach Spielern die WoW noch als Spiel sehen.


----------



## Torode (21. Mai 2012)

Ginge es nach einigen Leuten hier, würde man am liebsten noch in der Steinzeit leben wollen.....
Achne, das kann ja auch nicht das Wahre sein, weil man ja sonst seiner Sucht in WoW nicht frönen könnte so ganz ohne Halbleitertechnik und Strom.....


----------



## Seleno (22. Mai 2012)

> Typpisches Gelaber eines Vollnerds der es nötig hat mit seinen mounts zu posen.




Du hast nicht verstanden was ich meine, es geht nicht um das Mount ansich, auch nicht ums posen, es geht um den Weg dahin, du kannst mir nicht erzählen das es dir Spass macht einen Boss 50 mal zu onehitten um irgendwann dann mit einem Mount belohnt zu werden oder Tag für Tag am BM-AH zu stehen und zu lunzen ob das Mount das du dir auf normalen Wege nicht erarbeiten kannst drin ist. 

Wo bleibt der Spaß wenn ich mir alles erkaufen kann mit Gold oder wenn alles viel zu einfach zu erreichen ist so das man es Solo schafft? Für mich hört da der Spaß auf, ich Spiele WoW aus Spaß und dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch das Meistern von schweren Aufgaben seis allein oder mit anderen Gemeinsam. 

Das BM-AH ist nur ein weiterer Weg in Richtung "Bekomm alles tu nix", denn Blizzard kann nicht verhindern das sich die Leute das Gold für die Mounts im AH nicht erfarmen sondern mit RL Geld erkaufen. Was kommt als nächstes? Jeden Tag ein Random Epic im Ingame Briefkasten für diejenigen die keine Zeit / Lust zum Raiden haben?


----------



## Zangor (22. Mai 2012)

Das würde den Goldsellern bestimmt auch wieder ordentlich Kundschaft verschaffen. Nicht jeder schwimmt ingame in Gold und es gibt immer Leute die bereit sind für virtuelle Gegenstände echtes Geld hin zu blättern. 

Und wer weiss, wenn sich das Echtgeld-AH in D3 für Blizz zur Geldruckmaschine entwickelt, kommt das bestimmt irgendwann auch noch für WoW...


----------



## garak111 (22. Mai 2012)

@ Seleno:
Ich glaube, du siehst dies viel zu verbissen. Durch das Schw-AH kommt wöchentlich 1 rare Mount (voraussichtlich, da alles noch in Planung) auf den Server. Da werden sicherlich mehr mounts durchs abfarmen ergattert. Der Preis für gewisse rare Mounts wird astronomisch sein und wie bereits erwähnt, kannst du dir das mount nicht kaufen sondern musst das "letzte Gebot" innehaben. Auch da wird eine gehörige Portion Glück benötigt. 
Und was soll Blizzard machen mit den Mount-Drops in den Low-inis oder -raids. Die waren halt einmal dafür konzipiert für Stufe 60, 70 oder 80. Für 85iger oder gar 90iger dürfte fast alles problemlos zu farmen sein, wenn mal dies auch will. Allerdings gehen in diese Instanzen oder Raids auch die für das level zutreffenden Chars hinein. Es wäre nicht fair gegenüber Neueinsteigern in WOW oder selbst für einen Twink, dass keine Chance mehr besteht ein Dropp-Mount von einem Raidboss zu bekommen. Die Droppchance haben sie ja schon um 1/10 verringert. 

Also wenn einer so ein tolles mount bekommt mein fettes gz, obwohl mir eigentlich vollkommen egal ist. Keines der Mount fliegt schneller oder hat gar andere Bonis. Und über Geschmack kann man ja bekanntlich streiten.

@ Zangor:

Ich glaub mal eher, dass vielleicht Blizzard im hauseigenen shop selbst Gold für Euronen anbieten wird. Somit müsste im Spiel nichts geänderten werden.


----------



## Sano (22. Mai 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele möglichkeiten schnell an Gold ranzukommen und ich weiß noch früher (TBC) war jemand was besonderes wenn er Al'ars Asche besaß oder eines der anderen tollen und seltenen Mounts und wenn dann auch noch das letzte besondere genommen wird fänd ich das einfach nur naja. Fürn A.
> 
> Kaputt = Sch..ß Gelegenheitsspielerschiene



Ja mein kleiner, du bist etwas ganz besonderes! *In den Arm nehm* 
Du sitzt da virtuell auf deinem coolen Mount und deswegen feiern wir dich alle! Das ist es doch was du willst. 
Mit Alars Asche den Zugang zum Briefkasten versperren und sich einbilden das diejenigen die dich darauf hin flamen nur neidisch auf dein Mount sind.
Solche Leuchte sieht man leider zur Zeit viel zu oft im Spiel. Da hätte ich lieber für jeden selbsternannten "Pro" 20 Casuals mehr auf meinem Server.

Ich kann dieses "Hilfe, Blizz wird zu Gelegenheits Spieler freundlich!" nicht mehr hören!

Sano


----------



## Midnightboy (23. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit 1000g ?



Eine Mille hat 6 Nullen


----------



## Seleno (23. Mai 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Eine Mille hat 6 Nullen


Nein eine Mille = 1 Tausend   Nicht eine Million^^... Als mir mein Kumpel letztens 5 Mille für mein altes Auto gegeben hat wärs schön gewesen wenn die 6 Nullen gehabt hätten dann wär ich jetzt in der Karibik und müsst mich nicht in Good old Germany mit meinem Cheffe rumärgern  

http://dela.dict.cc/?s=mille


----------



## Sano (23. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Nein eine Mille = 1 Tausend   Nicht eine Million^^... Als mir mein Kumpel letztens 5 Mille für mein altes Auto gegeben hat wärs schön gewesen wenn die 6 Nullen gehabt hätten dann wär ich jetzt in der Karibik und müsst mich nicht in Good old Germany mit meinem Cheffe rumärgern
> 
> http://dela.dict.cc/?s=mille



Die Italiener unter uns wissen das der Ausspruch "mille grazie" nicht "millionen dank" heisst.

Sano


----------



## Midnightboy (23. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Nein eine Mille = 1 Tausend  Nicht eine Million^^... Als mir mein Kumpel letztens 5 Mille für mein altes Auto gegeben hat wärs schön gewesen wenn die 6 Nullen gehabt hätten dann wär ich jetzt in der Karibik und müsst mich nicht in Good old Germany mit meinem Cheffe rumärgern
> 
> http://dela.dict.cc/?s=mille



keine ahnung wo du herkommst aber guckste hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mille

umgangssprachlich Tausend
umgangssprachlich auch Million
bei uns ist das 2e gülltig


----------



## ElrondMcBonk (23. Mai 2012)

@Seleno u. Sano

"mille" im deutschen leitet sich nicht vom lateinischen "mille" ab sondern ist die umgangssprachliche abkürzung für "millionen"


----------



## Elektron1 (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn wirklich nur 1 Mount pro Woche im Schwarzmarkt AH kommt, weiss ich jetzt schon wie groß das Geschrei sein wird, dass das VIIEEEL zu wenige seien und dass die Preise nur Cheater, HAcker etc bezahlen können...
99% der Spieler werden eh nie ein einziges Mount dort kaufen... also bleibt eh nur das farmen und auf das Drop Glück zu hoffen!!!1


----------



## mcgeehb (25. Mai 2012)

ElrondMcBonk schrieb:


> @Seleno u. Sano
> 
> "mille" im deutschen leitet sich nicht vom lateinischen "mille" ab sondern ist die umgangssprachliche abkürzung für "millionen"



da hast du recht, weil es aus dem italienischen (ursprünglich lateinischen) kommt
1 mille ist und bleibt immer der wert 1000 ...und NICHT für millionen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Million


----------



## Seleno (25. Mai 2012)

ElrondMcBonk schrieb:


> @Seleno u. Sano
> 
> "mille" im deutschen leitet sich nicht vom lateinischen "mille" ab sondern ist die umgangssprachliche abkürzung für "millionen"



Der erste teil stimmt soweit, mille wurde vom Lateinischen ins Italienische und von da ins Deutsche übernommen, dennoch ist und bleibt mille = ein Tausend, nicht eine Million, nur das es von einigen (dies nicht besser wissen...) auch umgangsprachlich für eine Million benutzt wird heisst nicht das es auch richtig ist  Wobei ich auch niemanden kenne der mille umgangssprachlich für eine Million benutzt, zumindest da wo ich herkomme (NRW) weiss jeder was mit Mille gemeint ist 



garak111 schrieb:


> Ich glaub mal eher, dass vielleicht Blizzard im hauseigenen shop selbst Gold für Euronen anbieten wird.



Warum sollten sie das tun? Am Gerücht das Blizzard sowieso schon seine finger bei den Goldsellern im Spiel hat und mitverdient, ist mMn sicher auch ein fünkchen Wahrheit dran sonst würden sich derartige Gerüchte nicht so lange halten, ausserdem gehen sie ja "offiziell" angeblich gegen alle Goldseller vor daher wärs (wenn sie denn wirklich gegen Goldseller vorgehen) ein Armutszeugnis selbst welches zum kauf anzubieten...


----------



## ElrondMcBonk (25. Mai 2012)

Seleno schrieb:


> Der erste teil stimmt soweit, mille wurde vom Lateinischen ins Italienische und von da ins Deutsche übernommen, dennoch ist und bleibt mille = ein Tausend, nicht eine Million, nur das es von einigen (dies nicht besser wissen...) auch umgangsprachlich für eine Million benutzt wird heisst nicht das es auch richtig ist  Wobei ich auch niemanden kenne der mille umgangssprachlich für eine Million benutzt, zumindest da wo ich herkomme (NRW) weiss jeder was mit Mille gemeint ist
> 
> und bei uns (BAY) gilt: mille = millionen. Hättest dein Auto lieber ´nem Bayer verkauft, der hätte dir bei 5 mille wesentlich mehr gegeben^^
> 
> Bin überrscht, dass es darüber ne Diskussion gibt, kenne keinen der das anderst kennt und habs vorher noch nie anderst gehört.


----------



## mcgeehb (26. Mai 2012)

ElrondMcBonk schrieb:


> Seleno schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der erste teil stimmt soweit, mille wurde vom Lateinischen ins Italienische und von da ins Deutsche übernommen, dennoch ist und bleibt mille = ein Tausend, nicht eine Million, nur das es von einigen (dies nicht besser wissen...) auch umgangsprachlich für eine Million benutzt wird heisst nicht das es auch richtig ist  Wobei ich auch niemanden kenne der mille umgangssprachlich für eine Million benutzt, zumindest da wo ich herkomme (NRW) weiss jeder was mit Mille gemeint ist
> ...


----------



## Sano (26. Mai 2012)

Das neue AH wird den LVL1-Goldsellern einen regen Zulauf bescheren!

wenn dann mal wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu kaufen ist werden der Kevin und die Leonie für ihre Chars "Todeskevin" (DK) und "Lunarleonie" (Drui) 
alles tun um mitbieten zu können.
Dafür wird dann ohne Umwege das RL-Taschengeld an die Ingame-Kleinanzeigen geschickt.
Das wird ein großes Problem werden. Bei meinen Kindern werde ich da später, falls sie in Vaters Virtuelle Fussstapfen 
treten solten, den Daumen drauf haben.

Ich werde da eh nie etwas kaufen können da ich bisher mit noch keinem Char solche unmengen Gold angehäuft habe 
um in die nähe von solchen Dingen zu kommen.

Aber ich habe damit kein Problem, da selbst erfarmte Gegenstände, auch wenn es nicht die seltensten sind, für mich persönlich die 
schönsten sind. Roß vom Kopflosen FTW!

Gruß Sano


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (26. Mai 2012)

ich les immer und überall immer nur von den selten mounts die ausverkauft werden, na und?
ob nach 500 runs gefarmt oder gekauft was solls. 
100mounts archi seitdem interessiert mich das nicht mehr, selbiges bei den haustieren.

was ich allerdings gut finde ist das man auch mal rüstungsteile usw. ergattern kann zum moggen.
nachdem ich schon gefühlt 1 mio mal ulle 25 gelaufen bin wegen dem grünen hunter set, hoffe ich das halt da dann zu bekommen.
im bezug auf solche sachen find ich das schon ok 

gruss


----------



## flaminator45 (26. Mai 2012)

Mein Gedankengang dazu:

Da die Auktionen bei bestimmten Sachen wie Mounts usw extrem hoch werden liegt es doch nahe sich im Blizzshop Pets usw zu kaufen, die im normalen AH zu verticken und dann mit dem Gold bei den Schwarzmarkt Auktionen mit zu bieten. Also könnte man es so sehen, das Blizzard damit um par Ecken nen Itemshop einführt, nur das die Items im Schwarzmarkt halt eher zufällig sind.

Anderes Problem sehe ich da auch bei den Goldsellern. Casual spieler haben ja auch weder Zeit noch Lust zu farmen oder zu traden um an ausreichend Gold zu kommen um sich da was zu ersteigern. Ergo wird bei den Goldsellern wiederum die Nachfrage steigen. Und wenn sich das für die Goldseller rentiert (was es wird) könnten wieder vermehrt Hacks und Botts auftreten.


Naja aber auch wenn alles eintritt wirds ha wie immer wieder schön geredet


----------



## Shamblea (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo
 ach eigentlich liegt ihr alle falsch !!!
 bald wird blizz auch noch gold gegen euros verkaufen, ohne umweg über das wächterjunge. (wäre logisch)
 und dieses gold wird dann mit den selten sachen wieder abgeschöpft.
 hier geht es einfach um eure (und meine) kohle.
 mfg

ach kurs auf gilneas 4euro = 10.000g....

@ DERULU : " 200.000 Gold für al'ars Asche" sind dann 80euros.... die goldseller und blizz wirds freuen


----------



## flaminator45 (26. Mai 2012)

Shamblea schrieb:


> Hallo
> ach eigentlich liegt ihr alle falsch !!!
> bald wird blizz auch noch gold gegen euros verkaufen, ohne umweg über das wächterjunge. (wäre logisch)
> und dieses gold wird dann mit den selten sachen wieder abgeschöpft.
> ...



Ach, so brauchen wa den Leuten hier nicht kommen. Selbst wenn Blizzard zusätzlich zum Abo nen richtigen Itemshop mit überhöhten Preisen einführen würde, würde mans noch schön reden. Gutes Beispiel ist ja, das früher alle über das Asia Setting von neuen F2P Games gemault haben, aber kaum kommt es in WoW findens Alle wiederum total geil. Oder das wirklich fast 1:1 Pokemon als Zeitvertreib eingebaut wird (Petkämpfe). Oder noch besser, Instanzen werden komplett sinnlos, da man die Marken zum Equipt pimpen über Dailys bekommt, und man somit nach kurzer Zeit direkt über den Raidfinder in die Raids kann um sich neu zu equipten (was man dann wieder pimpt), und für die 5 Level reicht das Levelgear auch locker aus, bis man diese dailys anfängt. Aber alle findens total toll O.o


----------



## Shamblea (26. Mai 2012)

@ flaminator45
du hast 100% recht !!!


----------



## Kersyl (26. Mai 2012)

> Oder noch besser, Instanzen werden komplett sinnlos, da man die Marken zum Equipt pimpen über Dailys bekommt, und man somit nach kurzer Zeit direkt über den Raidfinder in die Raids kann um sich neu zu equipten (was man dann wieder pimpt), und für die 5 Level reicht das Levelgear auch locker aus, bis man diese dailys anfängt. Aber alle findens total toll O.o



Schöne Verallgemeinerung, Mann. Ich bin allg. ein großer Asia-setting Freund, und Blizzard bringt hier eine super Atmosphäre. Ich mag den Grafikstil, die Musik ist superb, und die Detaillverliebtheit ziemlich geil. Ich bin allerdings kein Freund von Asiagrindern wie z.B Silkroad o.ä. einfach wegen dem Gameplay. Da kann die Atmosphäre noch so toll sein.

Zurück zu dem Quote...Soweit ich das verstanden habe:

1. Kannst du NUR raidgear durch Punkte aufstocken, was btw dazu führt, das (vorsicht, Beispielhaft gemeint) itemlevel 1er inis nicht mehr von itemlevel 5er Leuten durchgerushed werden. Wieso?

Leute, die ihr Gear haben und raidready sind machen das, was schneller und stressfreier geht. Das werden (hoffentlich) die dailies sein.

2. Leute, die kein Gear haben und raidready werden müssen, gehen Instanzen und bekommen nebenbei schonmal Punkte, mit denen sie ihr Raidgear aufstocken können. 

Damit haben die Instanzen ENDLICH wieder einen Sinn für die Zielgruppe: Frische max-level-Spieler. Denn was willst du mit einer Quelle von Punkten, (mit denen du erst zukünftig was anfangen kannst) wenn du eine Quelle von Punkten UND Items haben kannst?

...Hoffen wir nur, das die dailies auch diesen Sinn erfüllen.


----------



## Khayman (26. Mai 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Damit haben die Instanzen ENDLICH wieder einen Sinn für die Zielgruppe: Frische max-level-Spieler.


Toll, und später kann man dann ewig warten, bis eine Instanz aufgeht?


----------



## Trypio (27. Mai 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich davon absolut NICHTS halte, okay wenn man *nicht mehr erreichbare* Items dort ergattern kann vor allem Dinge wie den _Verderbten Ashbringer_ dann finde ich es Großartig aber Items bzw Mounts und dergleichen die bis dato per Zufall irgendwo droppen sollten so erreichbar bleiben wie sie es sind - und nicht anders.

Goldinflation kannste auch locker verschwinden lassen, indem du 2-3 Monate jede Woche 10% Gold von JEDEM Charakter Entfernst.
Damit würden einige sehr viele Spieler nicht zufrieden sein aber das wäre die vermutlich sicherste und schnellste Möglichkeit.

Mein Fazit für den Schwarzmarkt: 
Gut umgesetzt sicher ein Pluspunkt für WoW, aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## Thoor (27. Mai 2012)

Naja, es ist insofern sinnlos weil all die Leute die unbedingt die Mounts wollen beim Chinafarmer nebenan Gold kaufen und somit das Mount indirekt durch echtes Geld kaufen. Ich finde das halt einfach nicht gut, genau wie all die Pets im Shop. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das ich auf den gesamten Content mit allen Details Zugriff habe wenn ich schon monatlich zahle. Wenn WoW Free2Play wäre, wärs ok. Aber nicht wenn ich monatlich zahle... :/


----------



## Mirmamirmo (27. Mai 2012)

Naja die Idee ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht. Lese ich heute zum ersten mal. Mal schauen.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Kaputt = Sch..ß Gelegenheitsspielerschiene



Es gibt halt Leute, die wirklich nicht die Zeit haben. Find ich schön, dass du so viel Zeit hast Arbeit,Freunde,WoW und andere Dinge unter einen Hut zu bringen. Aber es gibt nunmal auch das Gegenteil.

Ich bin seit Anfang BC täglich in den Dungeon um dem Baron das Pferd abzuknöpfen. Nie hab ichs bekommen. Mit meinem DK das gleiche Seit Wrath.


----------



## nerlon (1. Juni 2012)

Die ganzen Mounts und Pets sind doch nicht mehr richtig rar seit der Beutetaschen für heiler und tanks, 
außerdem sind die drops mom. extrem hoch für mounts.
ich habe in 1 Woche das Baron mount, zügel des rabenfürsten und die weißen schreiter aus tdm bekommen.

wenn ich jetzt noch alar und das mount aus den kara bekommen würde kann man sich gar nicht mehr freuen. 
selten ist anders.


----------



## Torode (3. Juni 2012)

Wie ihr alle meint, dass jeden Tag die Topmounts angeboten werden. Es werden (laut bisheriger Planung) selten mal gewisse seltene Items im Auktionshaus angeboten, Betonung auf mal, was NICHT jeden Tag heißt. Die jeweiligen Mounts werden auf den Servern häufiger droppen als sie verkauft werden, sehr viel häufiger.
Und außerdem find ich es sehr zweifelhaft wie ihr argumentiert von wegen Chinafarmern und Co....... gehen wir mal davon aus, dass beliebte Items für 300 - 500k verkauft würden und das Gold für 4 Euro pro 10k verkauft würden...... das würde im Mittel 160 Euro bedeuten, selbst wenn sich sehr viele Menschen Mounts wie Allahs Asche so zwanghaft wünschen, die Allerwenigsten, die Leute der alleräußersten Randgruppen würden dieses Geld investieren. Ein normales Kind ist nicht in der Lage das Geld für das Mount zu stemmen und Jugendliche haben weiß Gott Besseres, Wichtigeres zu finanzieren als ein läppisches Mount, von daher hört doch auf zu lamentieren wie wild. Eltern, die ihrem Kind diesen Wunsch erfüllen gehören für mich übrigens in die alleräußerste Randgruppe. Von den 10 Millionen, die spielen, werden vielleicht 1000 Leute so krankhaft sein, das Geld dafür einzulösen.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Und außerdem find ich es sehr zweifelhaft wie ihr argumentiert von wegen Chinafarmern und Co....... gehen wir mal davon aus, dass beliebte Items für 300 - 500k verkauft würden und das Gold für 4 Euro pro 10k verkauft würden...... das würde im Mittel 160 Euro bedeuten, selbst wenn sich sehr viele Menschen Mounts wie Allahs Asche so zwanghaft wünschen, die Allerwenigsten, die Leute der alleräußersten Randgruppen würden dieses Geld investieren.



So wie das Goldverkäufer Geschäft floriert könnnen es nicht so wenige sein. Ob das nun Schüler sind oder nicht ist dabei egal.


----------



## Rabaz (3. Juni 2012)

Wo war jetzt nochmal der Unterschied ob ich 3 Jahre lang fds oder 3 Jahre lang Gold farme für das mount ? 

Die Möglichkeit über viel Gold an Sachen heranzukommen gibts eh schon siehe zB. hier http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3523083668

Da schmeiße ich es doch lieber einem npc in den Rachen als Mitspielern, die kaum noch geradeaus laufen können vor lauter Gold. Und wo ich es her habe, ob selber gefarmt oder gekauft, ist nicht eine Frage des black market. Es wurde und es wird Gold gekauft, das hat doch mit dem Schwarzmarkt zu tun.


----------



## Gormogon (3. Juni 2012)

einfach nur schade das die mounts für gold angeboten werden...gold farmt sich heut zu tage echt so schnell da brauch man nicht einmal wirklich Farmen wenn man etwas geschickt mit dem ah ist. ich finde jeder sollte sich die mühe machen und 100 oder 200 mal rein gehen um ein rares mount zu bekommen und nicht einfach fix auf ebay zu klicken und 100k mit 2 Klicks kaufen. ich selber hatte vllt bei alar Glück musste für all die anderen mounts extrem lange Farmen... für das Baron mount schon alleine 340 mal ... 

also für mich ist das echt nicht gut und einfach nur ein zuspruch an die mimimi Kinder die rum heulen und tickets schreiben: "warum dropt das mount denn nie bei mir? alle anderen kriegen das früher als ich" .


----------



## Zentoro (3. Juni 2012)

Gehört hier wirklich nicht rein, aber Mille mit Millionen zu übersetzen ist keine Umgangssprache, sondern spricht für den Verfall der Sprache und der Bildung.
Am besten gefällt mir, dass es mit dem neuen Brockhaus wikipedia begründet wird. 


Wenn man die Millionen kürzen mag, dann in "Mio.", aber Mille steht ausschließlich für Tausend


----------



## Zentoro (3. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem neuen Auktionshaus klasse.

Was macht man denn mit seinem Gold, wenn man davon 100.000 auf der hohen Kante hat?
Ist doch eine tolle Sache, wenn man es für seltene Gegenstände nutzen kann.


----------



## Rabaz (3. Juni 2012)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit dem neuen Auktionshaus klasse.
> 
> Was macht man denn mit seinem Gold, wenn man davon 100.000 auf der hohen Kante hat?
> Ist doch eine tolle Sache, wenn man es für seltene Gegenstände nutzen kann.



Jup und vor allem handelt es sich erstmal um eine IDEE der man eine Chance geben sollte. Ich finde diese Aufregung um ungelegte Eier so dämlich. Hier werden ja Hordenweise lvl1-CVhinafarmer heraufbeschworen die jeweils täglich 100 mal Alars Asche zu verkaufen haben. Das ist doch lächerlich. Himmel noch mal lass doch erstmal gucken. 

Jedenfalls ist es eine Innovation und nicht nur eine halbherzige Modifikation und sowas kann nur gut sein. 

Die Goldseller werden Zulauf erhalten bla bla omg dem Mist höre ich jetzt auch seit Jahren. WTF schnelles fliegen für 5000 Gold ??? Da werden die Goldseller aber Zulauf haben. WTF ein Moped für 15000 ? Da werden die Goldseller aber Zulauf haben. WTF Phiole der Sande für 50000 ? Da werden die Goldseller aber Zulauf haben. 

Legt mal ne andere Platte auf hier. Ob ich für 20 Kröten ein Haustier beim Hersteller kaufe oder bei irgendwem irgendwas, ich sehe da null Unterschied. Leute deren Nagel im Kopf dick und verrostet genug ist sich für viel Geld trading cards zu kaufen sind ja auch akzeptiert, jetzt sag mir nochmal einer wo da bitte der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juni 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Hier werden ja Hordenweise lvl1-CVhinafarmer heraufbeschworen die jeweils täglich 100 mal Alars Asche zu verkaufen haben. Das ist doch lächerlich. Himmel noch mal lass doch erstmal gucken.


1. Schwell erstmal ab, Dir platzt ja gleich ne Ader vor Aufregung. Ist schon merkwürdig dass die Whiner, die über Whiner whinen, oft hysterischer klingen als die Whiner, über die gewhint wird.

2. Schon mal ins D3-AH geschaut? Wie oft da manche Legendaries, welche ja eher selten bis einzigartig sein sollten, vertreten sind? 10x der selbe orange Ring mit identischen Werten usw., sieht dort manchmal aus wie bei Walmart. Obwohl das AH direkt ins Spiel eingebunden ist. Wenn man das so sieht, ist die Angst vorm Chinamann mit dutzenden Alars in der Tasche schon gar nicht mal so abwegig. Aber wie gesagt: lieber über die Whiner whinen.


----------



## Rabaz (4. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 1. Schwell erstmal ab, Dir platzt ja gleich ne Ader vor Aufregung. Ist schon merkwürdig dass die Whiner, die über Whiner whinen, oft hysterischer klingen als die Whiner, über die gewhint wird.



Naja jedenfalls habe ich demjenigen den ich zitiert habe zugestimmt und etwas zum Thema gesagt. Was dein Beitrag jetzt meinem voraus haben soll wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben.

Und über die whiner zu whinen ist bitter nötig, mir hängts zum Hals raus wie hier bei jeder Neuerung / Änderung gleich der Untergang des Spiels herbeibeschworen wird. Wenns Legendarys oder sonstwas im ah (obwohl davon nirgends auch nur ein Wort steht) ist das OK für mich, denn es wird das Spiel nicht beeinträchtigen, höchstens die Penisgröße von ein paar posern.


----------



## Kehrin (7. Juni 2012)

So lange Blizzard die Preise so hoch lässt ist es mir egal, wenn ich aber sehe das jeder mit (z.B.) Alar´s Asche rum rennt und alles nur für 5K raus gehauen wird, würde mich das doch schon etwas ärgern. Ich glaube zwar nicht das Blizzard das machen würde aber man weiß ja nie, was der Schneesturm in seinem Test-Wahnsinn macht .


----------



## sharas1 (7. Juni 2012)

Kehrin schrieb:


> So lange Blizzard die Preise so hoch lässt ist es mir egal, wenn ich aber sehe das jeder mit (z.B.) Alar´s Asche rum rennt und alles nur für 5K raus gehauen wird, würde mich das doch schon etwas ärgern. Ich glaube zwar nicht das Blizzard das machen würde aber man weiß ja nie, was der Schneesturm in seinem Test-Wahnsinn macht .



Selbst wenn es so wäre das das Mount für 5k weg gehen würde wäre es kein Problem so lange es nur alle paar wochen/monate im ah wäre. 
Und so wie ich das verstanden habe sollen die jeweiligen items (rüstungen, waffen, pets etc) wirklich nur selten drin sein.
Da werden warhscheinlich jedes Jahr etliche mounts mehr aus fds und sonstwo geschleppt als das die AH-Wahre ins Gewicht fallen würde....


----------



## Mofeist (7. Juni 2012)

Fittichklopfer schrieb:


> angeblich auch das alte t3 aus naxx-.- find ich nicht gut, die items werden dann locker ab 500k+ weggehen... also echt nur was für extrem reiche chars die nicht mehr wissen wohin vor lauter gold^^



ich finde das auch extrem bescheiden das t3 dann im AH angeboten wird.. aber aus anderen gründen, ich mein das ist schon ne leichte verarschung für Spieler die es sich in classic erfarmt haben..


----------



## sharas1 (7. Juni 2012)

Mofeist schrieb:


> ich finde das auch extrem bescheiden das t3 dann im AH angeboten wird.. aber aus anderen gründen, ich mein das ist schon ne leichte verarschung für Spieler die es sich in classic erfarmt haben..



Naja, kommt drauf an wie vielen der Preis das Teil wert sein dürfte, da kommen wohl nicht viele für in frage.
Und wenn pro Realm 2-4 Leute mit T3 mehr rum stehen (erstmal muss man das Set auch komplett bekommen) merkt man das wahrscheinlich nicht einmal.

Ich war heute mal da, und da ist das mit Rüstungsteilen atm nicht so prickelnd:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also, wenn wie gesagt ein Teil (vom Jägerset als bsp.) pro Monat drin sein sollte dauert es wohl ewig bis der jeweilige das Set voll hat...

In meinen Augen ist das mal wieder völlig übertriebene Panikmache...


----------



## Lenay (29. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht führt Blizzard ja auch gerade deswegen diesen Black Market ein, damit sie Käufern und Verkäufern von Gold auf die Schliche kommen können.
Denn mal ehrlich, fällt doch überhaubt mal gar nicht auf, wenn sich wer mal ebend so  3- 4 Mounts am Stück holt für je 800.000 Gold ;D *zwinker* .


----------

